# Onan 4.0RV GenSet Fuel Issues



## FletcherSyntax (Jan 25, 2014)

So I'm gearing up to hit the road for a while in my 85 Coachmen Class A 24' RV. I just got the thing knowing full well there were some problems. But I was a motorcycle mechanic so I know my way around a wrench. 

Generators are new to me but I'm pretty sure I can get it figured out with a little help.

So my Onan 4.0RV GenSet will fire up and run for a few seconds on a squirt or two of starter fluid right to the carb. So, I know I got spark, compression..... So it's gotta be fuel supply right?

So here is the deal, I know I gotta test the fuel pump but I'm not sure where to start. If YOU were faced with this problem, what would be your first move? Check the hoses? Check the power to the fuel pump? Pull the feed off to the carb and see if it squirts gas at me? What else is involved? Is there any other electrical I should check?

Thanks for your help. I would even settle for a diagram but I can't seem to find one anywhere.


----------

